# I wish they still made them like this



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

If only they still made them like this......I think they look great :lol: :lol:

<<Hymer>>

Doug


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, I spotted that on eBay - put a watch on it, never seen the 8 wheeler before.


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks nice even with a big overhang

(Other half says have a look in a miror but I done get it )   

Keith


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

An acquired taste, looks as thou it came from behind the iron curtain. 

I love the look of the new hymers thou.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry, but if they started making motorhomes like this again I`d go back to a tent


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we both said how ugly it is 
uke:


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

I think it's beautiful, there is something about those old Hymers!!

Interesting to see the internal layout though, big bed and seating areas at the expense of kitchen area, as far as it's possible to see from the photos.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant believe it Dougie I think It is a member of the Kent MCC selling it.
I will ask him at the New year to confirm but he does live at Rochester and if so It is really well looked after. Small world :lol:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Buy it?

thats one ugly MH needing a home


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I could admire it in a museum, so I must be a NIMBY


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> I think it's beautiful, there is something about those old Hymers!!
> 
> Interesting to see the internal layout though, big bed and seating areas at the expense of kitchen area, as far as it's possible to see from the photos.


I really like the look of the old Hymers and they were built like tanks. I have seen something similar before with a massive overhang, but never with an 8 wheeler

I wonder how many of the new motorhomes will still be around in 24 years times :roll:

Doug


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> I cant believe it Dougie I think It is a member of the Kent MCC selling it.
> I will ask him at the New year to confirm but he does live at Rochester and if so It is really well looked after. Small world :lol:


Hi Mavis

Tell Ray to buy it....you know it makes sence :lol: :lol: It would be a real head turner :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I noticed that it had a black water tank.

cabby


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

saw that one myself and decided to watch it, tyres every 6years mmm! take a nice sharp corner with that overhang  
simon


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I love the old hymers but i,ve never seen one like this before, it doesn't say what the GVW is though.
I saw a old hymer 900 for sale last year, they only made a few for the very rich at that time. Anyway it was £18,000, then it was sold, then a few weeks later back on sale at about £5000 less, obviously had loads of problems, ultra leisure the dealer of Huddersfield.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

This is it


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

And this


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Coppo http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...ORT&customerIdsAsString=&lang=de&pageNumber=1 8)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hey where's my pictures gone 8O 8O 

Sure they were there when i posted.

Anyway thanks for that link paulkenny9, yes its the same type hymer 900, but what a price difference 37,500 euros compared with £12,995 :roll: 

As said though, there must be summat wrong with the one in uk.

Paul.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

coppo said:


> I love the old hymers but i,ve never seen one like this before, it doesn't say what the GVW is though.
> I saw a old hymer 900 for sale last year, they only made a few for the very rich at that time. Anyway it was £18,000, then it was sold, then a few weeks later back on sale at about £5000 less, obviously had loads of problems, ultra leisure the dealer of Huddersfield.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

It's an S 750, 4.6t. If you Google it, there is quite a lot of info

Here's some more pics of the 900 <<Here>>

I bet they cost a fortune when new

Doug


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Doug
Lovely vehicle the 900

Looks beautiful it does in your pictures.

Makes the one in Huddersfield look cheap but obviously has loads wrong with it.

Paul.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

coppo said:


> Thanks Doug
> Lovely vehicle the 900
> 
> Looks beautiful it does in your pictures.
> ...


Hi Paul

When we were first looking for a Hymer, I wanted an old S Class, but there didn't seem to be any about at the time.

We opted for a Star-Line in the end, which was a pretty good move as the S classes are a bit big.

We saw a 900 at Titisee and they certainly draw a lot of attention....and take up a lot of space. Though i think if you were to turn up at a German site with one, they would make room for you.

I found the brochure for the 900 on one of those links i posted...i just wish i understood German.

Doug


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Doug
Certainly looks a beautiful vehicle the 900, i love the old hymers.

I wanted to buy an old one but Caroline wanted a brand new one, typical woman., we finished up with her choice, but i made sure it was a merc A class though :lol:

I would love to buy an old one as a project though, if only we had somewhere to keep it, and the money of course to do up, run it etc, i could imagine they may turn into money pits. The one i spotted in Huddersfield doesn,t look in very good condition though, it looks like a lot of the inside has been altered, furniture etc. I spoke to the lady last year at the firm and she talks a load of rubbish, she said it was over 8tonne GVW but she has driven it on a normal car licence.

I would love to see the old brochure for it, is it in that link you put up? 

If i,m passing in the new year i may pop in for a look at it.

Now where's that lottery ticket :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

coppo said:


> Hi Doug
> Certainly looks a beautiful vehicle the 900, i love the old hymers.
> 
> I wanted to buy an old one but Caroline wanted a brand new one, typical woman., we finished up with her choice, but i made sure it was a merc A class though :lol:
> ...


Hi Paul

Here is the link to the brochure <<Here>>

It may be possible to get one from the Hymer website. I may try later

good luck if you take one of these on as a restoration project. It would be a massive task 8O

I'm not sure of the licensing regs, but i am sure you couldn't drive anything over 7.5t on a normal license. You normally find the anything near 7.5t and the insurance company will insist on another test. I seem to remember reading about this in "How Katie Pulled Boris"...i could be wrong, as usual :roll:

Doug


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Doug
Very interesting, where's that German phrase book, Caroline speaks quite a bit, i,ll wait until she comes home for a bit of translation.

Reminds me in a way of old houses, you've got to get em before some well intentioned fool has ruined them, it takes years to restore, but only a few hours/days to ruin forever.

An old barn to keep it, plenty of money, what a dreamer i am  

Paul.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

It sold for £8200 <<Hymer>>

Doug


----------



## BobProperty (Jul 14, 2009)

*SCAM?*

Strangely this has re-appeared on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120514993913

I'll bet it's "somewhere in Europe" and the seller wants a few hundred deposit. Isn't this sort of scam about 2 years old now?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

My Word....

... This post is turning into a soap opera....


.... or are certain members of this site stalking the motorhome in question ?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: SCAM?*



BobProperty said:


> Strangely this has re-appeared on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120514993913
> 
> I'll bet it's "somewhere in Europe" and the seller wants a few hundred deposit. Isn't this sort of scam about 2 years old now?


The listing has now been removed. Was it the same 750?

It was fairly local to me (Rochester)


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

"8 wheeler"??? I can only count 6. Where are the other 2 that I am missing?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

tviall said:


> "8 wheeler"??? I can only count 6. Where are the other 2 that I am missing?


It had a twin wheel axle with a tag axle behind


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tviall said:


> "8 wheeler"??? I can only count 6. Where are the other 2 that I am missing?


Tony this was the one I asked you about wasnt this a member of Kent MCC that owned it.


----------



## BobProperty (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: SCAM?*



Carper said:


> BobProperty said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely this has re-appeared on ebay
> ...


It was the same pictures never mind the same vehicle type! That's what made me suspicious. Along with the dodgy "contact me by email" at dodgy email account and a £2600 price tag on a vehicle that had only just sold for £8200. Plus the vendor had only a feedback of 2, one from 2007 and one from a few days ago.

And, in answer to another comment, I am look at prices for motorhomes as I hope to buy one later this year, so I have a search set up for anything that appears on ebay meeting certain criteria. This intertoobs and these new fangled computer things have their uses.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

It's for sale again:

http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/motorhomes/hymer/hymer-900s-must-go-need-the-roo-cs146131.aspx

Seems to have three prices: £10,995, £12,995 and £18,995.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is always a scam available for the gullible...

I can read a snide ebay listing from 500 yards - the ads ALWAYS stink and are full of incredible storys and filled with inaccuracy. Pidgin english often and doubtfull tales of how you need to pay


----------

